# Ariens Tiller RT 7020



## Rasorbackq

Shouldn't the tiller be counter rotating? Meaning right now the tiller tire in drive is the same direction as the tines . All it does is speed across the garden . Normally with rear tine tillers the tines dig in and the tires move it ahead?


----------



## geogrubb

Rasorbackq said:


> Shouldn't the tiller be counter rotating? Meaning right now the tiller tire in drive is the same direction as the tines . All it does is speed across the garden . Normally with rear tine tillers the tines dig in and the tires move it ahead?


I am not familar with your tiller, however some tillers have pins in the wheel and axle, one position is for moving the equipment the other for work, when the wheel is not pinned to the axle the tiller will run away if the tines touch the ground, when pinned the wheel gear ratio holds the tiller. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## newz7151

Rasorbackq said:


> Shouldn't the tiller be counter rotating? Meaning right now the tiller tire in drive is the same direction as the tines . All it does is speed across the garden . Normally with rear tine tillers the tines dig in and the tires move it ahead?


there is no "normally" with rear tine tillers. they come both ways, forward and CRT. If the tiller you are talking about is a new "Ariens" it's just a Husqvarna anyway.


----------



## Rasorbackq

newz7151 said:


> there is no "normally" with rear tine tillers. they come both ways, forward and CRT. If the tiller you are talking about is a new "Ariens" it's just a Husqvarna anyway.


 Not a new ariens . Just a 20-30 year old Ariens tiller.


----------



## geogrubb

Rasorbackq said:


> Not a new ariens . Just a 20-30 year old Ariens tiller.


I think you will find it has pins in the axle and wheel hub, ingage the tiller and hold the tines above ground and watch to see if the axle turns inside the wheel hub. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech

Few if any walk behind tillers will have counter rotating tines. If they did, they would likely back over the operator and cause injury. The tires on tillers cannot guarantee traction, so on most rear tine tillers the tines turn forward and push against the wheels to slow down forward motion. 

Just as Geo suggested, check the pins and make sure the wheel rims are locked to the axle. The tines usually turn at a faster rate then the wheels and if the wheels are not locked, will push the tiller forward at a fast rate.


----------



## newz7151

30yearTech said:


> Few if any walk behind tillers will have counter rotating tines. If they did, they would likely back over the operator and cause injury. The tires on tillers cannot guarantee traction, so on most rear tine tillers the tines turn forward and push against the wheels to slow down forward motion.


30year, i'm confused or maybe we're all confused? If you view this page http://www.troybilt.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category2_10001_14102_54971_54971_54971_-1 you will note that at least 3 of those models are CounterRotatingTine models. CRT tillers turn the tines opposite of the drive wheels.. i'm not sure what you mean about the tines backing over the operator? I think you have something backwards as to what CRT is? FRT would push the tiller forward.


----------



## 30yearTech

newz7151 said:


> 30year, i'm confused or maybe we're all confused? If you view this page http://www.troybilt.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/category2_10001_14102_54971_54971_54971_-1 you will note that at least 3 of those models are CounterRotatingTine models. CRT tillers turn the tines opposite of the drive wheels.. i'm not sure what you mean about the tines backing over the operator? I think you have something backwards as to what CRT is? FRT would push the tiller forward.


When I was an Ariens dealer, they explained that none of their rear tine tillers had counter rotating tines. If traction was lost at the tires, the tiller could jump back towards the operator and if their feet got caught in the tines they could be pulled in under the tiller. I guess it was a liability issue with them. 

Perhaps MTD has figured out the control issue with CRT, used to be I only saw that on tow behind tillers. The old Troybilt (real ones) that I ever ran across did not have CRT, and the old Ariens Rocket Tillers did not either (at least as far as I know)


----------



## Rasorbackq

The wheels are locked as they are in hi or low drive mode. The tines rotate that same direction as the tires. Unlike my sears 5 hp tiller the tires drive and the tines really dig in as they rotate backwards.
I guess the older tillers if they did lose their drive and the tines were CRT I guess they might catch a foot if the operator wasn't watching.
Well then not too sure what the problem is maybe the depth stick was not set up properly.


----------



## 30yearTech

Rasorbackq said:


> The wheels are locked as they are in hi or low drive mode. The tines rotate that same direction as the tires. Unlike my sears 5 hp tiller the tires drive and the tines really dig in as they rotate backwards.
> I guess the older tillers if they did lose their drive and the tines were CRT I guess they might catch a foot if the operator wasn't watching.
> Well then not too sure what the problem is maybe the depth stick was not set up properly.


If the tires are not driving when engaged, there may be a problem in the transmission. Can you freely push the tiller when it's in gear?


----------



## Rasorbackq

Spent too much time playing around with that tiller so I sold it last week. Not bad had it for 2 seasons and made $25 on the deal. Counting my time I lost about $500. Time for me is free.
thanks.


----------



## Stretched

30yearTech said:


> " The old Troybilt (real ones) that I ever ran across did not have CRT, and the old Ariens Rocket Tillers did not either (at least as far as I know)"


I live in a farmhouse it's been made into 2 apartments. 
I have an older Troy Built Pony, the tines Rotate forward, so does the tune tines. Yes if the tines grab a root, the thing takes off. 
My neighbor has an older Troy Built both Built in Troy, NY.
His rotates backwards while the drive wheels power forward. 
Let me tell you, his is far easier to use!


----------



## steelheadwill

My Troy bilt has tines that will rotate in either direction, it's one of these:
Troy tiller 
But a lot older..
Tines forward require dropping an anchor mechanism that swivels down in the rear.
It's height adjustment and such are a PITA,
It tends to run off, or not move.
Tines backwards work against driving wheels which is the only mode I use as it's easily controllable, U-turns are simply done by lifting the handle a bit to lessen the bite of the tines.
(Yes, if it grabs a root or anything, it will try to knock your teeth out)
There is no mode for tine rotation WITHOUT wheel rotation available, but a 'neutral' (wheels and tines free), and a 'forward' (wheels drive only).
I purchased it off the floor at local HD, on clearance for $250, got it home, skimmed the manual, pulled the cord.
Off it went down my driveway.
What a surprise!
The setup mechanic had the clutch engagement cable adjustment max tight.
Fortunately no injuries.
Otherwise this machine with it's notchy transmission and start first pull engine is flat out my favorite piece of OPE.
Been whaling on the thing for 6-7 years.
(With proper maintenance of course)
Hope this helps..


----------

